# Tape eliminates tearout on crosscuts



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

From Fine Wood Working, this tip shows how to reduce or eliminate tearout when cross cutting plywood veneers and hardwoods.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=32683
FYI:thumbsup: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a great tip. Thanks for posting it. I just finished some cuts on oak veneered mdf core plywood and suffered some chipping that was annoying. Luckily it is hidden in a mortise, but I now I know a good way to stop that in the future.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That is a great tip. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

I was actually planning to try some blue painters tape on the ends of my plywood drawer blanks before cutting the dovetails with a router to see if that would stop the tear-out. Sounds like it might! I'll report back after I try it.


----------

